# Buying wife a quad. Need support!!



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright folks here's my predicament: 
Everytime we ride anywhere my wife has to borrow my dads (stock) foreman 500. There is nothing wrong with it but she wants a bike like my brute (check signature) I am starting a new job with a local cable company and my cable is about to become free so we will free up @ $120 monthly we are used to having to spend. Because that money is already budgeted we've decided it's time for her to have her own brand new quad! After riding everything she has decided on either a Polaris 850 XP or a Can Am 800 both quads have power steering. The pickle I am now in is that I just left the local Can Am dealer and found out that the price difference between the 800 Max XT and the 800XMR IS ONLY @ $1100!!! The 800 MAX XTP which has air ride, front and rear bumpers, painted plastics, and winch that they have on the showroom is actually $500 MORE EXPENSIVE than the XMR :-/ 

So here's where I find myself; if she chooses the can am (which I think she will) do I convince my wife to get the quad I would love to have in my garage (XMR) because it's cheaper and ready to go out of the box (and still have a warranty) or do I advise her to go with the 850 XP and have to spend @ $2k to get wheels, tires, lift, snorkel, etc to match the XMR when the XMR IS ONLY $3k more? And the Polaris will no longer have a warranty!!! 

I need guidance and support lol 

P/s: we will be putting @ $2500 down on whatever we get and bec of the freed up budget money I'm only looking at @ $100 a month more for the household budget if she gets a Can Am. EITHER WAY YOU LOOK AT IT MY WIFE IS ABOUT TO HAVE A NEWER, NICER, BIGGER, AND POSSIBLY BADDER BIKE THAN ME LOL HARD PILL TO SWALLOW


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Get the xmr, it's ready to rock rite out of the box and still maintains the warranty!! Just my 2 cents


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^XMR


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

xmr


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Honestly have to agree the XMR is the best STOCK bike around...can't beat what it comes with considering you get a warranty too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree. Out of all those, the XMR.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

X4 my buddy has one and the dealer said that if he throws a 6" catvos on it and shatters a diff.....STILL COVERED!!!!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well she just test drove an XMR and that's the one she wants... We'll see!








My brute my be up for sale soon and we will have some 30" Backs for trade soon too prob


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good! Want to buy mine one too? Haha! J/k


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Looks good! Want to buy mine one too? Haha! J/k


Lol I'm still trying to figure out how we went from a stock Grizzly 550 to a XMR...!?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Your wife wants to show you up!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

dang levi sarah's gonna be pulling you out now lol


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

my cousin bought one about two months ago and the only draw back he said is there a lil too long so they dont like to water wheelie much but he loves it and a rode it around at dirt road and it is sweet. any why you selling your brute?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

DirtRoadRedneck said:


> any why you selling your brute?


lol not sure that I will but I've test drove all the 2012 v-twin bikes too in the last 2 days and now I'm wanting MORE POWA!!!! plus that XMR has a clutch kit for @ $700 that won't void the warranty and wheelie all day long


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

redneckrancher420 said:


> X4 my buddy has one and the dealer said that if he throws a 6" catvos on it and shatters a diff.....STILL COVERED!!!!


**** warranty covered him even with a 6" lift that's weird.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

speedman said:


> **** warranty covered him even with a 6" lift that's weird.
> 
> 
> On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


Yeah my can am dealer said that's not true... ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

all dealers are different.... I know that some will install lifts there at the dealer on brand new quads, and sometimes they will cover things under warranty, if they installed the lift on the bike prior to selling it.

just like the fords and chevy's that come from the dealer w/ the 6" lifts and 35's.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I've set it up that if she gets the XMR, it will be her ride when we both go on rides but if I get the chance to make a ride that she doesn't come... She will ALLOW me to bring her bike! She's so sweet!!

Filthy it looks like she's gonna have an XMR in march at River Run.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats TexasDad!!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Congrats TexasDad!!!
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Thanks but we aren't gonna sign papers till next month so let's hold off till then :fingers crossed: 6 weeks is a long time for her to talk herself out of it


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

why not new brute ?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Very true on the wait, I've done that before.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

myst3ry said:


> why not new brute ?


Bec I have an '05 and have had to do all the "brute" fixes and with the issues I've had she WILL NOT get a Brute


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

In its defense the newer ones dont have near the problems the 05 did.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

For the price of the xmr you could have 2 new brutes in the garage! 




Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> For the price of the xmr you could have 2 new brutes in the garage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Jason. Sell your brute and have a pair of brand new 2012 brutes.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

no brainer , my sons new xmr spent the 1st 3 months in the shop, power sterring, air suspension, an wiring harness fried , both rear axles broke, an its soooo heavey, i spend more time pulling it out than i ever had to his brute, just my thoughts, 1 xmr=2new brutes price wise , plus you will have warranty on either model if you buy new, an could still have the 05 for a spare


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

southernbrute750 said:


> I agree with Jason. Sell your brute and have a pair of brand new 2012 brutes.


I don't disagree with this but I'm gonna get her what she wants and sadly she doesn't want a brute. Around here the '12 brutes are around 10,500 drive out and still need mods and I've found some left over '11xmr's for 13,200 drive out loaded with warranty. So it's about the same $ but I keep the full warranty..? I would end up spending almost the same amount on the Brute to set it up for mud/water and have no warranty! So you see my dilemma!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Very true. 10500 seems kinda high. around here its around 8k drive off for a 11'


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

TexasDAD said:


> Well she just test drove an XMR and that's the one she wants... We'll see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice she looks ready to ride! If you guys want to adopt me I will fix electrical stuff for an XMR.. Wonder if i'd get any hits on the side of the interstate with a cardboard sign like that....


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's the first I've heard of electrical issues on the XMR. My buddy's '11 has around 120hrs on it in the 3-4 months he's had it now, rear diff had a seal go out and hurt some stuff before he caught it, they warrantied the complete diff. Other than that, he hasn't had any real issues with it, and it spends time under water and in mud almost every weekend. They've even warrantied misc like some decals coming loose, a head light getting moisture in it, even a center cap or two that went MIA during a ride. 


I wouldn't second guess buying one if I were in the position to justify it. Outfitted well & ready to play with a warranty simply can't be beat.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

TexasDAD said:


> I don't disagree with this but I'm gonna get her what she wants and sadly she doesn't want a brute. Around here the '12 brutes are around 10,500 drive out and still need mods and I've found some left over '11xmr's for 13,200 drive out loaded with warranty. So it's about the same $ but I keep the full warranty..? I would end up spending almost the same amount on the Brute to set it up for mud/water and have no warranty! So you see my dilemma!


10,500 is way too much! Granted its 2 years later, when I bought my bike, they had 09 750s for 7200 out the door... This was in june 09.. maybe u should check Houston area.. Lots of dealers over here... 

And if you are just set on can am, gene's in Baytown has been good to several folks over here.. 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Not to deter you away from the XMR but a close friend of mine has a 2011 xmr and has had his share of issues. Again i'd not steer you away from the XMR because I LOVE that bike..

However;
He had it back at the dealership a time or two for the DPS acting up, turned out to be the battery cable wasn't tight on the battery.

Had the dealer install a Cvtech clutch and after one or two rides it sounded like someone had stuffed aluminum can's down inside his clutch cover at idle. Turned out to be the sliders, he got some for $60 from airdam.

Replaced his rear diff - self inflicted there, it was leaking and went unchecked.

Has had an issue with one of the factory gorilla axles popping out.

Had his fuel pump replaced at least once under warranty.

The above issues could happen to ANY bike however; there is no brand that is completely free of all defects. My buddy rides his can-am and rides her hard again did I mention I love that bike?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ factory axles are NOT gorilla. Seems the rumor got started and has yet to be squashed, even after the folks at Gorilla started spreading the word that they weren't. - The '11+ XMR axles are better than the previous models, but are still a can-am axle.



I honestly believe the rear diff issue stems from the vent line being run to the air-box. I think the little stock snorkel system restricts air-flow just enough to put a slight vacuum on the diff at higher rpms, thus pulling some crap in past the seals and instigating their death.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

pondtunes said:


> Not to deter you away from the XMR but a close friend of mine has a 2011 xmr and has had his share of issues. Again i'd not steer you away from the XMR because I LOVE that bike..
> 
> However;
> He had it back at the dealership a time or two for the DPS acting up, turned out to be the battery cable wasn't tight on the battery.
> ...


Yeah I hear ya and that is my thoughts exactly that all bikes will have issues BUT it seems that all of that is covered under warranty. And that cannot be said about any other machine equipped like the XMR. I also found out today that "extending" the factory snorkels has zero effect on the warranty! This makes me happy


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

For $13k I'd buy a SxS...The XMR is a nice bike but the price is ridiculous. You can buy a RZR s or a Commander for that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

But it's stock. I agree price is high. BUT look at what all come on it. Racked rad, snorks, 30 backs on rims, air ride suspension, etc. to outfit a stock bike w/ all that would add several grand to the sticker as well.


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

I'd get the xmr if I had the choice, such a nice bike and well equipped


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Also have to look at the problems you might have with the air ride power steering, water and mud will take its toll on any of these new electronics and they will be expensive to repair or replace. I know all brands will have some problems.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> But it's stock. I agree price is high. BUT look at what all come on it. Racked rad, snorks, 30 backs on rims, air ride suspension, etc. to outfit a stock bike w/ all that would add several grand to the sticker as well.



Meh...I'm not a big fan of tons of electronic gadgets on ATVs, especially ones that I mud and water ride. That stuff is cool but it is more things to go wrong. 

I guess if you really had a kick *** dealer who would throw in an extended warranty (stock is 6 months!) and 100% stand behind it for the whole warranty period it would be worth it, but me, I'd rather buy something in the $7-8k range and fix it up myself. The way my Brute sits right now I have less than 9k in it (most aftermarket stuff I have is used) and a stock XMR with its 12" of ground clearance will not out mud my Brute. 

I just think the XMR is overpriced. You could buy a slightly used Outty and have all that crap done by a dealer/performance shop and save several thousand bucks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You know...it _is_ hers. Give her all the info and let her decide which one. If you get her what you want...it will never be the same for her. It's like saying "Its not what you want, its what I want for you"...and you know that ain't never going to fly with any Mrs....lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> You know...it _is_ hers. Give her all the info and let her decide which one. If you get her what you want...it will never be the same for her. It's like saying "Its not what you want, its what I want for you"...and you know that ain't never going to fly with any Mrs....lol


Agree. I may be a 25 yr old bachelor but I have enough sense to know never argue with your wife lol. I love the look of the bike bro. And in going tradition of can ams it is overpriced. But what can am isn't? Have fun and enjoy it. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

First and foremost NmKawierider is right! It is "her's" and I'm gonna get her what she wants, But...!



Col_Sanders said:


> Meh...I'm not a big fan of tons of electronic gadgets on ATVs, especially ones that I mud and water ride. That stuff is cool but it is more things to go wrong.
> 
> I guess if you really had a kick *** dealer who would throw in an extended warranty (STOCK IS 6 MONTHS!) and 100% stand behind it for the whole warranty period it would be worth it, but me, I'd rather buy something in the $7-8k range and fix it up myself. The way my Brute sits right now I have less than 9k in it (most aftermarket stuff I have is used) and a stock XMR with its 12" of ground clearance will not out mud my Brute.
> 
> I just think the XMR is overpriced. You could buy a slightly used Outty and have all that crap done by a dealer/performance shop and save several thousand bucks.


If I finance thru them, the finance company automatically extends the FULL warranty to 2 years!! HUGE PLUS!!! plus I can add to the snorkels (as long as I don't change the factory parts) I.e. Extend them as high as I want and us 2" steel couplers (on the springs) to add lift and GC and still not mess up the warranty. I know the dealer/salesman and he advised me to do the spacer lift and extend the snorkels. His words "if you have a warranty issue simply remove the spacers before you bring the bike in." to have the XMR w/ a 2 year FULL warranty and still get to better the machine, IMO is PRICELESS!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

You DO NOT want to lift an XMR. On the max stock setting it already cambers the front tires way out @ the top and puts enough stress on the CV's to break them if you beat on it hard at that setting. - Only *reliable* way to lift them is a catvos/rilla/etc custom with extended arms & axles. 





All the other "you could by "x" for less $" bikes mean little to nothing vs having a full unconditional 2 year warranty.Yes it's an expensive machine, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

A two year warranty and good dealer change things...If you can swing it, go for it.

Personally I dont trust either of the dealers here to change a tire on my stuff (Popo/Can Am or Kawasaki/Honda) so a warranty is mostly useless to me.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Just make sure you teach her how to work on it! :bigok:


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

drtj said:


> Just make sure you teach her how to work on it! :bigok:


For sure! This will be the biggest/heaviest quad she's ever had/driven and she realizes this. She's very good already when it comes to workin a quad that is high-centered but this will be her first quad that is capable of hanging with the big boys! (Brutes) It will be a learning experience but she's already not scared to hang off to one side in a deep hole if need be lol! I MARRIED A KEEPER!!! Plus she shouldn't ever NEED to upgrade from the XMR unless she wants a SxS


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well we got our taxes done and the XMR fits the budget SO... looks like we are both gonna have Canned Hams in the garage in 2 weeks. She's already picked out the pink graphics kit from AMRRacing and pink under-body LED kit from Whoolieshop, and speakers from Wetsounds. She's gonna have one heck of a bike!!!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I emailed the dealer up here to see if they'll build me a black xt set up like the xmr or of I'll be better off getting the xmr from the get go. Gonna have to sell the cat and do some wheelin and dealing but I'm beyond ready to switch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

pondtunes said:


> I emailed the dealer up here to see if they'll build me a black xt set up like the xmr or of I'll be better off getting the xmr from the get go. Gonna have to sell the cat and do some wheelin and dealing but I'm beyond ready to switch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did they say about the XT vs XMR


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

The sales manager hasn't emailed me back yet, I just sent the email recently I'll let you know what they say. 

I loved the xmr I rode but is prefer solid black, the 1000 cc motor and the shorter bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

pondtunes said:


> The sales manager hasn't emailed me back yet, I just sent the email recently I'll let you know what they say.
> 
> I loved the xmr I rode but is prefer solid black, the 1000 cc motor and the shorter bike
> 
> ...


The next quad I by for myself will be a 1000cc max if that beast ever gets produced!!! And if it comes in the XMR package I will prob be sleeping in the garage cause I will pre-order the thing and drive my wife NUTS talking about while I'm waiting lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

pondtunes said:


> I emailed the dealer up here to see if they'll build me a black xt set up like the xmr or of I'll be better off getting the xmr from the get go. Gonna have to sell the cat and do some wheelin and dealing but I'm beyond ready to switch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they do it it will be done @ the showroom/dealership not factory, and you'll be putting your faith in them to honor the warranty, as Can-am won't have to. - The XMR is it's own machine and only built one way from the factory. 

My buddy wanted an XMR as it comes with the silver plastics but Can-Am themselves wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> If they do it it will be done @ the showroom/dealership not factory, and you'll be putting your faith in them to honor the warranty, as Can-am won't have to. - The XMR is it's own machine and only built one way from the factory.
> 
> My buddy wanted an XMR as it comes with the silver plastics but Can-Am themselves wouldn't even consider it.



Thank you JPs, the dealership here has a reputation of being pretty good, I know of another can am bike that was built special (at the dealership) with a huge lift, suspension limiters and such and the guy said he still had a warranty. So I figure it's possible just depends on the dealer.

I suppose I could just buy a black xt and build it the way I want but that runs the same risk of getting denied any warranty work if something breaks. Theres no way in the world i'd be able to ride around on a bone stock 1000xt until the warranty ran out haha!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

whoolieshop said:


> Thank you JPs, the dealership here has a reputation of being pretty good, I know of another can am bike that was built special (at the dealership) with a huge lift, suspension limiters and such and the guy said he still had a warranty. So I figure it's possible just depends on the dealer.
> 
> I suppose I could just buy a black xt and build it the way I want but that runs the same risk of getting denied any warranty work if something breaks. Theres no way in the world i'd be able to ride around on a bone stock 1000xt until the warranty ran out haha!


I totally understand the dealer/warranty partof things. The salesman I'm dealing with has an XMR and has given me the ins and outs of what I can do and still have a warranty, but when it's all said and done I wanted to get my wife a quad that could hang with us and still be covered from the factory. Shane as u know my wifes bike won't be looking like every other XMR in the woods lol but it'll still have a warranty!! I wish you the best on your Canned Ham endeavor


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well the results are in..... Financing was approved SO.... 

The wife will have a 2012 Can Am XMR!!!! Picking it up this weekend... I'll get her on here and let post up her VERY OWN THREAD!!!

"D" looks like you're gonna have another member to added to the "ladies section" lol


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats, can't wait to get some pics if her pullin yours out at river run!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Congratz!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!





How did I make my ride as mean as my wife?.... I sold it and got a brute!!
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while doing a dozen ballasts on straight time


----------

